
Ask HN: How Do You Survive? - royletron
I have a job that costs me upwards of 50 hours a week.
I have a partner I love dearly.
I have two kids who I cherish.
I technically have 119 hours a week where I am &#x27;awake&#x27;.
I just want to know how you all make it fit. I know I have it pretty good because my job allows me to work two days at home 9am-3pm where I then pick up the kids from school but the rest of the work days I&#x27;m completely dedicated to work. I feel pretty roasted by the end of the week.
======
kick
_I have a job that costs me upwards of 50 hours a week._

 _I know I have it pretty good because my job allows me to work two days at
home 9am-3pm where I then pick up the kids from school but the rest of the
work days I 'm completely dedicated to work. I feel pretty roasted by the end
of the week._

These statements are in conflict with one another.

If you're working a 50 hour work week, you should _strongly_ consider looking
for a different job. There's plenty of research (and company testimonies)
showing that human happiness, health _and_ productivity increases when work
weeks are smaller (lazy link that I've submitted to Hacker News before on
roughly this topic: [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/work-less-
get-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/work-less-get-more-new-
zealand-firms-four-day-week-an-unmitigated-success) ), and 50 hours isn't
healthy at all.

Look out for yourself, talk it out with your employer (and) or, if they're
uncooperative, immediately go job hunting.

~~~
royletron
It's not required of me to do so and I'm happy doing it because of my
investment in the work. I guess I just want it all - how do I get that please?

------
jelliclesfarm
Are you including commuting time?

Get hired help for mundane chores. Seriously. It’s so worth it.

~~~
royletron
Nice suggestion and something we have been looking into more and more.

------
hekocelsius
The reason why I put in more work is what's keeping me sane. Most times the
stress that comes with the job can drive me to the edge of breaking down,but I
just keep reminding myself why I even started.

